# Darren Collison



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Discuss.

Good/decent backup for CP3?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Absolutely terrible pick. I am livid right now. No sense in taking a point guard with the 21st pick in the 1st round, much less one that can't score. We need scoring, rebounding, toughness, and depth in the post as well as guards or wings who can score off the bench. Collison is none of those things. Ellington, Thornton, Toney Douglas, Derrick Brown, Budinger, Blair, Sam Young would all have been better picks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think it's a bad pick. The Hornets need players at pretty much all positions. Antonio Daniels wasn't cutting it as far as backing up CP3 goes. What you don't get in the draft, you try to get in free agency or through trades. Like CP said tonight at the draft party....




> Paul said he thought there were a number of areas where the Hornets could fill in a player.
> 
> "You know we could obviously use another scorer," Paul said, "a guard, big man. . . . we're all over the place. There are a few different things that could help our team. *Everything is not going to be solved tonight in the draft. But it could definitely help."*


Now that the draft is over they can start taking care of other needs.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/draft2009/prospects/121.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets select UCLA guard to backup Chris Paul*




> WESTWEGO, La. ― Byron Scott sat in the Hornets’ war room, watching as pick after pick came and went, none differing from what he expected to happen.
> 
> And that made his selection at No. 21 that much easier.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/topstories/stories/wwl062509cbcollison.8ab0a10.html


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't think it's a bad pick. The Hornets need players at pretty much all positions. Antonio Daniels wasn't cutting it as far as backing up CP3 goes. What you don't get in the draft, you try to get in free agency or through trades. Like CP said tonight at the draft party....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antonio Daniels sucks because, when he's in the game, there is NOBODY on the floor with him who can score. Darren Collison will experience the same thing. We need scorers...not a guy to run an offense for guys who can't score. 

CP3 is a good guy so he's not going to publicly state how stupid the Hornets' management is....but he knows. He knows he needs scorers....and as I'm writing this, the Hornets trade 2 future 2nd rounders to the Heat for Marcus Thornton. Now, that's what we need!!!!!!!!!! HELL YES!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well it sounds like they involved CP3 in the pick so it could be possible that he also liked Collison.



> When you're an All-Star guard, MVP candidate and the face of the franchise, you can dial up the braintrust and make a few suggestions.
> 
> That's exactly what New Orleans Hornets guard Chris Paul has been doing Thursday in the hours leading up to the beginning of the NBA draft


.



http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/06/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_6.html

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean he doesn't like it. Like he said, everything is not going to be solved tonight in the draft. Geez, last year they sold the pick and people cried. This season they got what appears to be 2 nice players in the draft that can possibly help when Chris Paul isn't in the game and some people still aren't happy. I'm pretty sure they will address the bigs or whatever else they need in trades or free agency. 

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/06/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_6.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually I think Collison will play with CP a lot.He might even be the starting two guard or at least he should get a lot of minutes at the two,just like Speedy and Jannero did.He's got enough size to guard 2's and he should be a decent nba defender.Look at what the Hornets have in the backcourt.Collison is already the second best guard they have by a substantial margin and he might be the best two guard.eck butler is really a small forward skillwise.Rasual doesn't even have guard skills and the lack of any other ballhandlers was catastrophic in the playoffs.If I'm not mistaken Collison was originally a two guard at UCLA wasn't he?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chad Ford on Collison..



> Darren Collison, PG, UCLA
> Collison has also been an enigma. As a sophomore, a number of teams saw him as a potential lottery pick, but his numbers haven't really improved during his junior and senior years.
> 
> On the plus side, he's probably the fastest player in the draft. Even in a situation like the Sand Dunes at Manhattan Beach, Collison can fly up and down the floor. I also think Collison is a good shooter -- he shot 52 percent from 3 as a junior and nearly 40 percent from 3 as a senior.
> ...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Well it sounds like they involved CP3 in the pick so it could be possible that he also liked Collison.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to say that CP3 does not like his minutes being lessened by picking a PG (Collison)...I just believe that he would place higher priority on the Hornets putting several more scorers around him and to come off the bench b/c we severely lack that. I also meant that I don't really put much stock in what CP3 publicly says because I think he is the type of person that would not publicly go against or oppose his team's decisions, regardless of how he truly feels. Maybe he really likes a decision or maybe he would have rathered a different one...I don't know.

After the trade for Thornton, which provides the bench scoring help that I really wanted, I am more okay with the Collison pick...but I'm still not a big fan of it. I would have rathered Toney Douglas and, in a perfect world, trade down a few spots in the 1st round and pick up a 2nd rounder and still get Toney Douglas. He is a scoring point guard that can run the team but also pose a real scoring threat in a Pargo-like manner. He also has a strong base and is a solid defender...although I will say that I believe Collison to be a quick and solid defender as well.

Also, Diable...I am not sure if Collison started out at UCLA as a 2 guard or not but, if he did, I think there is a reason he finished out as a point guard. I think he is stricly a PG. He is small (6'1"ish and about 170 lbs) and I don't think he can guard many NBA 2 guards. I don't see him starting at the 2 next to Chris Paul. The Hornets did have Paul and Pargo in the backcourt alot with one of them guarding the other teams 2 but that doesn't work against the big time teams...you need more size in the backcourt to get to the next level.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://bit.ly/3bP4N



> *Points of Emphasis*
> 
> With a need for immediate help to strengthen their bench, the Hornets selected UCLA point guard Darren Collison with the 21st pick in the first round during Thursday night's NBA draft. Then they obtained LSU shooting guard Marcus Thornton in a trade with the Miami Heat, in exchange for second-round picks in 2010 and 2012.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-4/124599435092390.xml&coll=1


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Darren Collison pick really doesn't bother me. I wouldve rathered us go with a bigman who can get on the boards and score down low a little bit because of all of our frontcourt injuries, but CP3 really needed a quality backup. He plays a ton of minutes and is asked to do a lot. Collison can help rest Chris more and he probably will play with him a lot too.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I've seen him play. He is very quick and his defense is superb. His shot isn't great, but he has a decent drive-in.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He is also money at the free throw line...


----------

